# Price on sticker different to price at till



## homeowner (25 Jan 2010)

If the price on a sale sticker says "50% off, was E52, now E26" and at the till, the price rings up at E31, are the shop obliged by law to give it to you for the sticker price or can they refuse to sell it at that price?


----------



## NorfBank (25 Jan 2010)

The sticker price is only an invitation to treat (IIRC), you then have to make an offer and the shop can accept or refuse it.


----------



## AlastairSC (25 Jan 2010)

Correct legally (established in the 1880's, I think)...though some stores have their own more generous policy and will honour the sticker/displayed price, in the interests of goodwill. You have no legal right, as norfbank says, but worth a punt if you're civil about it. Till person mightn't have the discretion, though, so ask to go higher...


----------



## homeowner (25 Jan 2010)

I did ask for item to be given at the sticker price but they wouldnt budge, said they couldnt override the till price.  

They are hopeless at customer service, I was enquiring about a large item willing to spend roughly E1300 and they didnt have any in stock and werent bothered taking my details to let me know when it would be back in.  I was the only person in the shop at the time.  I offered to give my details but they said they dont have a policy of calling customers and gave me their customer service number in the UK.  

Needless to say I left the sale item with the wrong price on the counter and walked out.

When I got home I checked their website and it says sale price is E32, which again is a different price.  

And will be buying the larger item in another shop if I can find it.


----------



## silvermints (25 Jan 2010)

They aren't obliged to give you the sticker price.


----------



## Megan (26 Jan 2010)

I was in John Lewis in Edinburgh at the weekend. I bought a leather wallet which was priced at £40. When i went to the till it scanned in at £20. The cashier called a manager and he said if that is what it is scanning in at then that was the price. I came away a happy bunny.


----------



## ajapale (2 Jan 2011)

Similar question posed today.


----------



## browtal (2 Jan 2011)

On the other hand if the item is displayed in the window at the reduced price the customers position changes. 
It is then deemed to be an offer to attract you and your rights are much stronger.

Always worth looking for the manager, the checkout staff do not usually have the discretion to reduce the till price. If the sticker price attracted you it is worth asking for that price - but not the cashier.


----------



## Tintagel (3 Jan 2011)

Went to a furniture shop in the Mount Merrion area in November and saw a sofa on special offer that we liked. The salesperson wrote the prices down for me on a printout picture copy of the sofa. We went back at the weekend to their massive sale only to see that the item had gone up by circa €100. So it would appear that if something is marked as a special offer when not in a sale it can remain as a special offer within a sale but can also go up in price.


----------



## Ash (31 Jan 2011)

I picked up a pair of jeans in a shop last week.  I chose them mostly because of the "cheap" price.  The price tag said €15.99 but it scanned at the till at €19.99.  
The assistant wanted to charge me the higher price (but in a nice way!)  While I went to double check the price tags on the other jeans on the display, the assistant went to talk to the manager.  
When he came back, he readily agreed to charge the lower price i.e. the price on the tag, not what the scanner raised.  I was happy enough with that.  Especially as the other jeans were priced at the higher amount!  He was nice about it, handled it well, didn't dig his heels in or create a fuss.  
I left the shop quite happy, with a positive shopping experience and am (more) likely to re-visit the shop than if the price confusion issue had created a stand-off. 
A lesson there for all retailers.


----------

